# Buster getting neutered Friday



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Although I had seriously considered not having Buster neutered I now have him scheduled for Friday. He is sexually assaulting my poor cats and will not stop. He is also marking everything and I am just over dealing with all that. I know that neutering is not guarenteed to stop it but it typically helps. He will be a year old on October 29 and as a toy dog he is through growing.

I have been giving him colustrum daily for the past 10 days and will continue through and 1 week post surgery. Is there anything else I can/should be doing to help prepare him for surgery? I want to help him get through this and heal with as few issues as possible.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

No one has anything to suggest? How about feeding? Do I just feed as normal? He needs bone every other meal and will get chicken thigh tonight. I doubt he will want to eat much Friday evening. If he does is red meat ok or should I go bland and feed chicken?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

If he's up to eating, I'd just feed him as usual. Males bounce back pretty quickly, he maybe a little out of it the first day back home but by day two I bet he'll be right back to his old self again!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We haven't neutered our Aussie or Shadow, but after Copper was spayed she was out of it and a little sore but once she came back around all the way I just fed her like normal and she did fine. In fact, she was pretty hungry after the fasting before surgery. So, if I were you I would just do the same as you are now.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the responses. I will be a bundle of nerves all day tomorrow worrying while he is in surgery. I will pick him up at the end of the day so he will be with me rather than being left alone overnight.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

How old is he?

If he is anything like my Sprocket, he should have little to no bruising, and bounce back very quickly. Too quickly it seems. He should be just fine about 24 hours after he gets home. I know Sprocket was pretty insulted that I got him neutered but he just wanted to cuddle in the week afterwards :smile:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

He will be 1 year old on October 29. I had thought about not getting him done at all but I cannot take the nightly, multiple sexual assaults on my poor cat. He humped Lola at first but then she started humping him and he chose the cat as his victim. It is just nasty with his puppy penis hanging out and the knot making it just hang there forever! Ick.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow. He'll be just fine.:thumb:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> He will be 1 year old on October 29. I had thought about not getting him done at all but I cannot take the nightly, multiple sexual assaults on my poor cat. He humped Lola at first but then she started humping him and he chose the cat as his victim. It is just nasty with his puppy penis hanging out and the knot making it just hang there forever! Ick.


Eww yeah. Sprocket would rape our friends boxer mix any chance he got. It is dangerous because they can cause harm to themselves that way. We learned that the best way to get him to put it away is to dip his back feet in water. :thumb:


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Eww yeah. Sprocket would rape our friends boxer mix any chance he got. It is dangerous because they can cause harm to themselves that way. We learned that the* best way to get him to put it away is to dip his back feet in water*. :thumb:


That is too funny!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If you haven't fed him tonight already I would do a boneless meal tonight. Even though he needs a bone in meal, I would still recommend it for night before surgery. 

Good luck little man!!! And keep us posted....

And sorry I didn't see this post sooner.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I did feed him some bone but it was very little bone. He also had some tripe and beef heart. I am planning on deer tonight if he wants to eat. I will offer a small amount and see if he has an appetite. They have been eating mostly deer for the past several weeks so he is used to it. I will try to get him to have the colostrum tonight.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Buster seems to have come through surgery just fine. He has an ugly red bruise on his penis but I am sure that will clear up. I had to put a collar on him to keep him from biting and licking. His appetite and energy levels are fine. He ate his dinner the evening after surgery with no problems.

This is Buster rocking his collar.








I attached the other picture by accident and don't know how to remove it.


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

Aww bless him. Glad to hear he's came through fine. :happy:


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

He'll be well before you know it! :wink:


----------

